# Digital oder Analog?



## Jan Seifert (11. Januar 2003)

Tach Leutchen,
meine Frage steht in Betreff,
was ist besser. Die analoge Fotografie,
oder die digitale Fotografie.

Ein befreundeter Fotograf meinte, digital,
recht O.K., wenn man ein Testshot machen
möchte. Analog hingegen bevorzugt er sehr 
stark, was ich unter anderem da dran merke,
das er eine d1 rumliegen hat und damit
eigentlich nichts macht, nur analog.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Januar 2003)

Es gibt nur eine Antwort:
Beides. Digitale Fotografie ist schnell, unkompliziert und mittlerweile qualitativ recht gut, aber analoge Fotografie ist einfach ganz was anderes, weil man sehr sehr sehr viel mehr Einfluß auf das Bild nehmen kann, sei es durch Filter, Film, Entwicklung, Tricks oder sonstwie. Beide haben imo ihre Daseinsberechtigung und ihre Aufgabengebiete. Deswegen kann man kaum eines von beiden als "besser" herausstellen, das geht nur für bestimmte Anwendungsgebiete.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *..., aber analoge Fotografie ist einfach ganz was anderes, weil man sehr sehr sehr viel mehr Einfluß auf das Bild nehmen kann, sei es durch Filter, Film, Entwicklung, Tricks oder sonstwie..... *


Also Kapro, das ist ja diesmal nicht ganz richtig. Bei digitaler Fotografie kannst Du nicht weniger Einfluß auf das Foto nehmen. Sei es auch durch Filter oder Nachbearbeitung, was auch immer..

@smallB: Man kann wirklich nicht einfach sagen, Analog oder Digital ist besser. Beide haben Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn wir jetzt von neuesten Profi-SLR's sprechen, dann erreicht die Auflösung schon Kleinbildniveau. Das ist also kein wirklicher Nachteil mehr, wobei bei starken Vergrößerungen das unregelmäßige Korn des Filmes sich nicht so stark stören auswirkt, wie das Muster eines digitalen Bildes. Die Vorteile vom Kleinbildfilm liegen z.B. im viel größeren Kontrastumfang, d.h. helle Stellen im Bild fressen nicht so schnell aus, wie beim Digi-Sensor. Das kann sehr hässlich aussehen. Auch kann man analog mit größeren Empfindlichkeiten fotografieren, ohne daß die Bildqualität stark darunter leidet. Bei einer DigiCam kann schnell heftiges Rauschen auftreten. Digitale Vorteile: Einstellung des Weißabgleichs, sofortige Bildkontrolle (was im Studio z.B. sehr geschätzt wird und wo immer mehr Digis verwendet werden), schnelle Verfügbarkeit und dann gleich die mögliche Nachbearbeitung der Fotos.



> Ein befreundeter Fotograf meinte, digital,
> recht O.K., wenn man ein Testshot machen
> möchte. Analog hingegen bevorzugt er sehr
> stark,...


Tja, es kommt einfach darauf an was man machen will...


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitalis _
> *Also Kapro, das ist ja diesmal nicht ganz richtig. Bei digitaler Fotografie kannst Du nicht weniger Einfluß auf das Foto nehmen. Sei es auch durch Filter oder Nachbearbeitung, was auch immer..*



Doch, denn diese Möglichkeiten bieten sich dir in der Analogfotografie HINTERHER immernoch.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2003)

Du kannst in der digitalen Fotografie doch auch alle Mittel einsetzen wie Filter usw...  Eigentlich fällt nur der Film weg, mehr nicht.


*edit* Okay... ich hab nicht daran gedacht, daß man vielleicht noch Spaß in der Dunkelkammer haben will und solche Dinge. Das sind dann die vielen Möglichkeiten, die die Digifotografie nicht bietet. Aber das braucht auch nicht jeder. Auch hat natürlich analoger Film seine eigenheiten, z.b. bei SW-Fotos... ich wollte vorhin nicht sagen, daß man digital alles genauso hinbekommt wie analog... hab das Ganze ein wenig falsch verstanden.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

> sofortige Bildkontrolle


Das ist/war ja im Prinzip der große Vorteil der Spiegelreflexkameras. Du siehst im Sucher genau, was später auf den Film kommt (mit Abblendtaste natürlich).

*
Ich persönlich muss dazu sagen: *
Die Bildqualität meiner analogen Kamera mit zugegebenermaßen sehr guten Objektiven von immerhin 1974 liefert zusammen mit einem guten Diascanner die gleiche Qualität wie die D1s Testphotos, die ich gesehen habe.
Zusaätzlich schätze ich als sonst so Technikbegeisterter die mechanische Bauweise. Ich finde es einfach viel angenehmer an einem Vollaluminiumring zu drehen, um die Belichtungszeit zu verstellen und nicht an einem Rädchen mit LCD...

Aber gegen die ganze Sache spricht: Es ist wirklich eine nervige Sache mit dem Scanner die Bilder einzuscannen. Ohne Stapelscannen brauchst du für 12 Photos 2-3 Stunden. Wenn man die Zeit hat ist es ok aber das ist natürlich ein Nachteil wenn man irgendwie Grafiker o.ä. ist.
Das also zu DigitalSLR vs. AnalogSLR

Im Bereich der günstigen Kameras rate ich heutzutage jedem zu einer Digitalkamera. Einfach und schnell mit voller Automatik halbwegs vernünftige Bilderchen knipsen und sie sofort anschauen ist ein schlagendes Argument gegen die minimal bessere Qualität einer billigen analogen Kamera.


----------



## Vitalis (11. Januar 2003)

> Das ist/war ja im Prinzip der große Vorteil der Spiegelreflexkameras. Du siehst im Sucher genau, was später auf den Film kommt (mit Abblendtaste natürlich).


Naja, Du siehst im Sucher den Bildausschnitt, die Schärfentiefe und worauf Du fokussiert hast. Aber das fertige Foto hängt ja von der richtigen Belichtung ab! Und das siehst Du bei einer analogen Kamera erst nach dem Entwickeln oder eben auf dem Dia. Bei einer (SLR)DigiCam kann man sich das Bild direkt nach dem Schuß anzeigen lassen und dann entscheiden ob man speichert oder löscht. Oder man schaut sich die Bilder halt nach dem Fotografieren auf dem Display an, inklusive Histogramm-Anzeige, Hervorhebung ausgefressener Stellen und anderer Infos. 



> Zusaätzlich schätze ich als sonst so Technikbegeisterter die mechanische Bauweise. Ich finde es einfach viel angenehmer an einem Vollaluminiumring zu drehen, um die Belichtungszeit zu verstellen und nicht an einem Rädchen mit LCD...


Hm, das haben doch die Profi-DigiSLR's auch, die unterscheiden sich in der Bedienung kaum von den analogen Modellen, oder versteh ich was falsch? hm


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

Ich weiß nicht genau. Ich liebe an der OM z.B. die Einfachheit und Konzentration auf das Wesentliche.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall in der nächsten Zeit in einen guten Laden gehen und mir die D1s anschauen. Wollten Nikon und Fuji nicht auch noch 14MP-Knaller rausbringen?
Mich schreckt auf jeden Fall der enorme Preis ab, mit dem ich als wenig bzw. Hobbyfotograf keinerlei Vorteile erkaufe denn die paar Bilder kann ich auch noch einscannen und das Ergebnis ist das Gleiche.


----------



## propaganda X (14. Januar 2003)

digital? analog? tocotronic hatten da eine eindeutige meinung, aber das war wohl im soundforum.

meines erachtens ist es v.a. ein preisfrage. um qualität und komfort (viele individuelle einstellmöglichkeiten) einer einfachen spiegelreflex (sach mer mal canon eos 300 o. nikon f65) zu bekommen legst du analog ca. 250-450 Euro auf den Tisch (m. 1 oder 2 Objektiven), bei digital sind das locker 2000-2500 Euro.
Tja, und wie willst du die bilder nun haben und zeigen. Scannen ist nervig, dauert, braucht man gute technik und meistens ist es doch anders. ich hasse es. aber ich meine techniken.
analog ist irgendwie noch sexier (aber lieber drehe ich auf mini-dv als mit sperrigen 16mm kameras, das ist auch eine preisfrage), aber es könnte gut sein, dass es eben in 5 bis 10 Jahren ein teures hobby wird.
ich fotografiere nur analog, wat anders kann ich mir z.Zt. nicht leisten, für so einige arbeiten (insbesond. fürs web) würde ich  mir aber eine digitale wünschen.

@ vitalis
dunkelkammer-arbeit finde ich etwa genauso nervig wie scannen.
wenn du allerdings einmal ein richtig gut abgezogenes und gefiltertes farbfoto aus der dunkelkammer mitgebracht hast und versuchst das auch digital so zu bekommen, dann wirst du sehen, dass letzteres zur zeit -und mit dem derzeit leistbaren Material unter 5000€- bisher noch nicht möglich ist.
kurz digital kann noch nicht alles, was analog kann, doch das wird sich in absehbarer zeit ändern. und analog kanneiniges nicht, was digital kann, was sich kaum zugunsten Ersterem ändern wird.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von propaganda X _
> *... legst du analog ca. 250-450 Euro auf den Tisch (m. 1 oder 2 Objektiven), bei digital sind das locker 2000-2500 Euro.*




Hmmm, das is aber doch ein wenig "Kuchenbacken und Arschbacken" vergleichen, oder?  

1. Für 2400 Euro kriegst du ne digitale Nikon F80 (D100)
2. Bei 250-450 Euro für ne analoge Kamera mit Linsen kannstz du davon ausgehen, dass das nur Schrottscherben-Objektive sind.
3. Gehen wir davon aus, dass du die analogen Fotos auch nachbearbeiten möchtest. Musst also den Diascanner noch draufrechnen. Der ist nicht billig, wenn er was taugen soll. 

----------------
Nikon D100 + Nikon AF-S 24-85mm G-ED = 2.975 Euro

Nikon F80 + Nikon AF-S 24-85mm G-ED + Nikon Coolscan LS-4000 = 2.725 Euro
----------------

Unterschied: 250 Euro, dafür musst du aber bei analog noch Filme kaufen, evtl. Entwicklung zahlen, evtl. Diarähmchen und Diakästen kaufen, ...

Für jemanden, der sich für Bildbearbeitung interessiert und qualitativ einigermaßen anspruchsvoll ist, macht es finanziell keinen Unterschied. Für jemanden, der relativ viel und regelmaßig fotografiert, macht sich der digitale Weg sogar recht schnell bezahlt.

Mittlerweile gibt es nichts mehr, was man mit digital nicht machen könnte, von dem etwas geringeren Kontrastumfang (Vitalis) mal abgesehen. Der macht sich in der Praxis aber kaum bemerkbar, weil professionelles Filmmaterial (z.B. Fuji Velvia) auch recht sensibel ist. Selbst verschiedenste Filmcharakteristiken können realisiert werden.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Wobei du in der Preisklasse bei gleichem Preis mit Analog noch bessere Bilder rausbekommst (qualitativ). Korrigier mich Lightbox, falls ich Mist erzähle.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Ich korrigier hier ma gar nüscht.  

Wenn man es drauf hat, und alle Voraussetzungen gegeben sind, dann holt man in der Konfiguration mit analog noch a bissel mehr raus. Aber nur, wenn alles passt. Sehr gute Objektive, sehr gute Filme, gute Scaneinstellungen, ...

Bei den meisten "Amateuren" dürfte die digitale Version bessere Ergebnisse liefern.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Januar 2003)

scannr brauch ich nich, jibbit auffer arbeit.
objektive kann ich wohl auch bekommen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

> objektive kann ich wohl auch bekommen



...jede Firma hat eigene untereinander nicht Kompatible!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Du hast immernoch nicht geschrieben, wozu du ne Kamera brauchst, smallB.

Wenn es für Web, Multimedia, grafische Weiterverarbeitung usw. ist, dann rate ich doch zu digital.

Wenn es "pure" Fotografie für Print größer als DIN A5 ist, dann doch lieber noch analog. Was aber mit deutlich mehr Arbeit verbunden ist und eben nicht so "schnell" ist. Das sollte man wissen und berücksichtigen.

Bei der Entscheidung kann dir niemand wirklich sinnvoll helfen, solange du nicht verrätst, was du damit machen willst (musst).

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *...jede Firma hat eigene untereinander nicht Kompatible! *


fotograf = nikon
ich bald = nikon
sollte gehn 

wofür? eigentlich pure fotografie, dachte
an eine nikon fm 2, damit ersmal alles lernen,
wenn ich damit gut umgehen kann, werde
ich auch schnell mit jeder anderen kamera
auskommen.

wenn ich überlege, einige hundert euro
für eine kleine ausrüstung, dann kann
ich filme ohne ende verballern,
bis ich an den preis einer guten,
digitalen kamera komme.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Wenn du dir denn einen Scanner leisten kannst, falls du PS-Nachbearbeitung treiben willst, kauf dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Analoge. Wenn du nicht bearbeiten willst sowieso analog.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

Klar, stimmt schon, wenn du keine Optiken kaufen musst.
Die FM 2 is ne super Sache zum lernen. Wenn du damit gute
Fotos machst, dann hast du mit keiner anderen Kiste Probleme.

Wenn man noch Anfänger ist, dann wird man mit analogen Kameras
eh ein wenig mehr dazu gezwungen, sich länger mit einem Bild zu
beschäftigen. Bei einer "Digi" löscht man einfach und vergisst
das Bild. Mit einem Dia in der Hand überlegst du eher mal, was
du evtl. falsch gemacht hast.

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls jetzt schon viel Spaß in der Welt der
bunten Bilder.  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Mich hat er ja schon in den Bann gezogen - und die ersten Ergebnisse meinerseits sind wie ich finde wirklich ansprechend.


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. Januar 2003)

wie gesagt, scanner brauch ich nicht, 
weiterer vorteil bei meiner lage ist,
er könnte mir, also der fotograf, ziemlich
viel beibringen. bin mal gespannt,
vielleicht gibt es bald einige bilder.

falls ich das geld für eine kleine
ausrüstung zusammen bekomme


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Januar 2003)

jo die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt aber da meinte der fotograf zu mir (vollprofi) wenn ich fotografi lernen will dann analog. mit digital läßt sich kein geld verdienen. klar digi ist einfach und es geht schnell aber du bekommst niemals die quali wie bei ner analogen. es wird noch einige jahre dauern (mindestens) bis man überhaupt eine digi nur auch in die nähe von ner analogen kommt.
passfotos werden in der regel mit einer guten digi erstellt weils halt schnell gehen muss und das auch langt. aber wenn es ans eingemachte geht kommt man nicht drum rum ne analoge zu benutzen.
sinvoll wäre es sich die frage zu stellen was man überhaupt alles machen möchte bevor man sich son ding kauft.

achja minolta rulz!


wünsch euch und mir auch nen schönen einstieg in die welt der bunten bilder (es gibt auch schwarz-weiß filmchen  )

so long!


----------



## eternaldreams (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 
bin neu hier und das ist mein erster Eintrag. 

Ich habe eine Nikon Coolpix 8800, 10 Mega etc. Allerdings überlege ich auch, ob ich mir eine normale anschaffen sollte. Allerdings kostet das ja auch so einiges. 

Meine Frage, die ich in einem Forum stellen wollte, war auch, ob man lieber wieder auf die gute alte Kamera zurückgreifen sollte. GRUND oder auch WUNSCH die Möglichkeit zu haben, Fotos zu vergrössern. Also richtig GROSS!!  Beim digitalen geht es ja schlecht, es sei denn, man kauft sich eine Digi für über 5000 Euro so wie die Profis. 

Gibt es denn eine gute SLR (aber die günstig ist), wo man Fotos gut vergrössern kann (weit über A 4 natürlich). 

Ich komme mit meiner nicht viel über A 4 Grösse hinaus. Trotz 10 Megapixel, schiesst die Kamera meine Objektive in einer beliebigen Grösse. Mal 4 MB, dann mal 6 MB. Ich kann es nicht beeinflussen. 

Schafft eine normale Kamera Bewegungen zu fotografieren? Ich glaube, ich muss einen Kurs belegen in Fotografie. Bin nur Hobbyfotografien. 

Ich möchte einfach eine SLR, die gut genug ist. Nur 1500 Euro minimum will ich einfach nicht investieren. Meine Nikon hat schon mit Zubehör mehr gekostet. 

Danke
Alex


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


eternaldreams hat gesagt.:


> Schafft eine normale Kamera Bewegungen zu fotografieren?


Kommt auf die Kamera (und den verwendeten Film) an. 
Typisches Beispiel für "bewegte" Bilder sind z.b. solche wo man sich abends auf eine Brücke stellt und die darunter durchfahrenden Autos fotografiert.
Bei langen Belichtungszeiten und lichtunempfindlichem Film erscheint dann der Effekt als wenn die Autos rote Streifen (durch die Rücklichter verursacht) hinter sich herziehen.
Mit einer "Ritsch, Ratsch, Klick" kommst Du da also nicht weit. 

Analoge Kameras haben den digitalen gegenüber aber auch ganz klare Nachteile:
1. kann man sich das Ergebnis nicht sofort ansehen.
2. fotografiert ist fotografiert..... es entstehenn also höhere Matterialkosten.
Selbst Profis haben hier und da mal "Fehlschüsse"..... aber grad das ist ja das interessante an der Spontanfotografie.
Bei z.b. Portraitaufnahmen darf einem Profi sowas natürlich nicht passieren. 

Gruss Dr Dau (der, der sich für Fotografie nicht interessiert)


----------

